# Confused about theme park tickets in Florida.....



## Shopaholic (15 Oct 2008)

Please help, I'm totally confused about all the various options that are available on various websites in relation to purchasing theme park tickets in orlando..........

I'm going on 4th November with friends (4 adults), we'd like to do the whole theme park experience for maybe 4 days but don't know what tickets/options etc to purchase..........

any help greatly appreciated............

Shopaholic


----------



## Smashbox (15 Oct 2008)

What theme park were you thinking of, as theres LOADS of them!!


----------



## Shopaholic (15 Oct 2008)

thanks for reply. not sure as we have never been before. we would like th see them all but nor sure if possible. would love to see the main 4 anyway
any suggestions at all ????


----------



## Smashbox (15 Oct 2008)

Take a look at some of these links, there really are loads of places

http://www.floridathemeparks.com/

http://themeparks.about.com/cs/usparks/a/floridamain.htm

http://www.themeparkcity.com/USA_FL.htm

My top 4 would probably be

Seaworld - http://www.seaworld.com/

Universal Studios - http://www.universalorlando.com/

Walt Disney World - 

And Number 4, although not a theme park but a great attraction

The Kennedy Space Centre - http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/visitKSC/index.asp


----------



## Celtwytch (16 Oct 2008)

If at all possible, avoid going to a park every day.  Try to take a break between them as all of the Disney ones and Universal are HUGE.  After a day in any of those, you'll need time to recharge your batteries!  I'm pretty sure there are 4-day tickets available that can be used over a period of 7 days, which allows for breaks between visits.

I've used Keith Prowse ([broken link removed]) in the past and found them to be pretty good - although do make sure you order them in plenty of time.  The advantage with this company is that you can have the tickets in your possession before you even leave Ireland.


----------



## Shopaholic (17 Oct 2008)

Thank you so much for your replies, that Keithprowse website is great, just rang them there to verify what I saw online and they were very helpfull, we can get our tickets from them before we go, think we might go with this option..........cheers, Shopaholic


----------



## Celtwytch (17 Oct 2008)

Happy to help   Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## MaryBe (18 Oct 2008)

Shopaholic said:


> Please help, I'm totally confused about all the various options that are available on various websites in relation to purchasing theme park tickets in orlando..........
> 
> I'm going on 4th November with friends (4 adults), we'd like to do the whole theme park experience for maybe 4 days but don't know what tickets/options etc to purchase..........
> 
> ...


Hi Shopaholic,

Just seeing your confused msg today.  We were in Orlando last Christmas/New Year and went to the Universal and Disney parks.  We are a part of 2 Adults and 2 16 & 17 year olds.  I appreciate your confusion as I had the very same dilema last year.  Yes there are many parks but the best way to decide is:

Would my party prefer Disney ish parks or would they prefer Action filled parks.  

We are going again this Christmas and have purchased the 14 day Orlando "Flexi ticket Plus"  This give you unlimited access to all Universal orlando parks ie.

Universal Studios Florida
Universal Studios Islands of Adventure
SeaWorld Orlando
Aquatica at Seaworld
Wet 'n Wild
Busch Gardens TampaBay (1 hourIncludes Free Shuttle to Busch Gardens
Admission into Universal CityWalk
I trawled through may sites for the best value tickets and found Attraction World in the UK to offer best price.  At the time of purchase, it cost approx €170 per ticket.  Friends of our with two children ages 10 and 11 went to Disney and Universal and they preferred Universal.  I would also recommend 'Epcot' (a disney park) if you have time.
Hope this helps you, if you need any further info let me know


----------



## Complainer (18 Oct 2008)

Any comments on the choice of Easter holidays (April) or August for Disney Florida - Would the queues be significantly worse in August?


----------



## Celtwytch (20 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> Any comments on the choice of Easter holidays (April) or August for Disney Florida - Would the queues be significantly worse in August?


 
Unless you like feeling as though you're inside an oven, I would avoid visiting Florida in August.  I've been there in July and the queues were ridiculous - we found ourselves (all adults) going on all the little kiddy rides because those were the only ones that didn't have massive queues (plus every attraction is air-conditioned, and it sure as heck beat having one's brains cooked while standing around outside).  April gets my vote.


----------



## Shopaholic (20 Oct 2008)

Thanks again for the most recent replies on this thread, especially MaryBM, I'm going to do a bit of research on Attraction World as I haven't purchased yet, thanks again, Shopaholic


----------



## Complainer (20 Oct 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> Unless you like feeling as though you're inside an oven, I would avoid visiting Florida in August.  I've been there in July and the queues were ridiculous - we found ourselves (all adults) going on all the little kiddy rides because those were the only ones that didn't have massive queues (plus every attraction is air-conditioned, and it sure as heck beat having one's brains cooked while standing around outside).  April gets my vote.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## MaryBe (23 Oct 2008)

Hi again,

The website for the tickets is: www.*floridatix*.co.*uk*It looks like they have gone up a little in price.  They are still the cheapest at GBP 159.00 for unlimited access for 14 consecutive days. We had our tickets in a few days.

MaryBM


----------



## minkydog (23 Oct 2008)

I would not buy your tickets from anybody this side of the pond. BUY YOUR TICKETS IN WAL-MART when you get there. They will not be beaten on price. Or if you are feeling lazy check out  they are located on highway 535 close to disney and they will deliver to your door when you arrive there. We have a home over there and always check out these two, they try and closley match each other.
Dont forget anyone selling tickets this side will be taking a serious cut themselves.


----------



## MaryBe (23 Oct 2008)

Hi Minkydog!!

Trust me, I have searched all engines and while over there last year.  I think it may be cheaper for a daily pass to purchase state side.  The ticket I refer to is the Universal Flexi Plus.  I checked the website you refer to and the ticket is USD 280 approx Euro 218.  With Floridatix it is GBP 159 approx Euro 203.  On the other hand I was a frequent visitor to Wal-Mart and did not see any tickets or any advertisment for tickets.  Do you have to ask at the desk or what?  We are going again this Christmas and have already bought through floridatix (the flexi plus) but will possibly go to Epcot for a day so how do I go about buying in Wal-Mart.  I think we paid in excess of USD 70 each last year.


----------



## minkydog (25 Oct 2008)

There are two wal-marts that sell theme park tickets. The one on highway 192 in Kissimmee which is right by our place, or the one a little further north on highway 535. There are little kiosks roughly situated in the middle of the stores just ask any "assoiciate" (store workers) as they call them over there and they will direct you to them.


----------

